# My epic whore-ish-ness...calls for my own pic thread [>_<]



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Let's start it off with one pic.








You KNOW that ain't all I got up my sleeve.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*









And one of me and my woman a few years back, just for good measure


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
And one of me and my woman a few years back, just for good measure

















If you can land a woman like that, then I'm moving to the California next year.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^of course he can. i drives an A3.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Takin it back through the years...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*









..Wishing I was low







































































LOL
















































































Jason, do you remember this?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

nice deal. now wheres the write-up? haha


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

PLATE FILLER!! YAY!
















Da Gudz..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

O ya








New Plate!
























Pshop of tinted tails...Yuck, I hated them


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Uh oh..








Mai budz..








Do it once, do it right. Eurowurx's first Cupra lip install
































And that, folks, is how it's done.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh noezz..da kid got a new DSLR. My whoring problem only escalated from this point on...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

My dad got a piece of the action too


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

Time to take a break. But TRUST...there's PLENTY more where that came from. Those are only the ones I've uploaded to my photobucket. That doesn't include the files I have saved to my comp and the one's I've got in Flickr








Trust me, by the time I'm done here, you'll be SICK of my car.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_nice deal. now wheres the write-up? haha








Enjoy the picture show


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

thats a lot of whoring....
I cant wait til somone quotes your pictures so it will take a week to load this page








BTW nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for having a dad who fixes up his car


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

nice picture book for ur A3 jas, wots the next move?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (REVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REVGTI* »_thats a lot of whoring....
I cant wait til somone quotes your pictures so it will take a week to load this page








BTW nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for having a dad who fixes up his car








I was like..halfway through pasting all the IMG tags onto ONE post, till I decided to break it up into like 5-6 pics per.









_Quote, originally posted by *HonDee-A3* »_nice picture book for ur A3 jas, wots the next move?








Thanks. Wheels/body/power are in the works. Order may vary. All in my MIND for now, of course...since a lack of





















is obviously going to be a problem


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

nice progression


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_O ya










Jimmy!
Got to <3 the Eurowurx crew


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_nice progression










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









That's not even until current


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

































Audizine Feature


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wustefest
















Doin Werk


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

























My 2 babies. Black mirrors and blinkers


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Painted the car blue for a day...then got tired of it


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Eurocrave


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

MOAR LOWW!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Simply amazing! Great slideshow!


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: My epic whore-ish-ness...calls for my own pic thread [>_<] (Ultimatetaba)*

Classy classy classy car....out of all the other heavily modded cars, this one and Presn3's takes the cake for classy classy classy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My epic whore-ish-ness...calls for my own pic thread [>_<] (grubble)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: My epic whore-ish-ness...calls for my own pic thread [>_<] (Ultimatetaba)*

i think you guys need a spikey haired aZn club


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

i'll only ask once... expain! haha


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Thanks guys









_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_i'll only ask once... expain! haha









Attention whore + opportunity for attention = DISASTER.







Can't you see the red carpet?! It was calling my name! LOL


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: My epic whore-ish-ness...calls for my own pic thread [>_<] (Ultimatetaba)*

hope you drive the girl more than the car


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: My epic whore-ish-ness...calls for my own pic thread [>_<] (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_hope you drive the girl more than the car









agreed. especially if you are not BSing and that wasn't a "booth professional" and really "yours"







who is more maintenance your a3 or her?


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

dude when you ps'd it blue, it looked siiick! haha. For sure your car is one of the raddest though!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
agreed. especially if you are not BSing and that wasn't a "booth professional" and really "yours"







who is more maintenance your a3 or her?










C'mon now..that's Mercedes Terrell







I've got a friend that looks just like her though
















This one's legit though..

























_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_hope you drive the girl more than the car









Either way, the bike gets ridden more than both
















_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_dude when you ps'd it blue, it looked siiick! haha. For sure your car is one of the raddest though!








yeah, it was hot, I'll admit. But if I were to ever do a complete respray, I've got a different color in mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 9:08 PM 5/22/2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
*C'mon now..that's Mercedes Terrell *







I've got a friend that looks just like her though








i]Modified by Ultimatetaba at 9:08 PM 5/22/2009

doesn't ring a bell







i am Canadian tho we just got internetz last month....









_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_







yeah, it was hot, I'll admit. But if I were to ever do a complete respray, I've got a different color in mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 9:08 PM 5/22/2009_

hot PINK?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Dude, I don't normally even like red cars, but your's might change my mind on that.
Only other cars I like in red cost more than my house...








One question though? How the hell do you get all your pics to come out so perfect? ...lol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
hot PINK?


Like THIS?:

















_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Dude, I don't normally even like red cars, but your's might change my mind on that.

Why thank you very much









_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
One question though? How the hell do you get all your pics to come out so perfect? ...lol

Having a good camera doesn't hurt


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## G-TEE-I (May 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

Very nice pics Jason! Your car definitely looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Derick. You know I can always say the same about yours







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Most pics in this thread are pretty good, some are great, but these two are amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_


















Who's cars are in the garage? Those roommates or do you still live with the parents?


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

this car is soo full of fail. It's so BAD!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ionz13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ionz13* »_this car is soo full of fail. It's so BAD!

Loser


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Nah really its so bad its almost good.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ionz13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ionz13* »_Nah really its so bad its almost good.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*









who is this girl?
because i have a friend that looks EXACTLY like her
except that person looks too muscular to be my friend










_Modified by jowsley0923 at 2:16 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (jowsley0923)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jowsley0923* »_
who is this girl?
because i have a friend that looks EXACTLY like her
except that person looks too muscular to be my friend


Mai gf.







From CA. lol.
And yeah, she's pretty strong


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

lol okay
i asked my friend if she knew you (highly doubt it because i reside in houston texas) but its scary close they look to each other.
in another weird way
my name is jason also lol
and your car is very very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (jowsley0923)*








Yeah, you never know who knows who these days.








And what's the tally now on the number of Jasons here in the A3 forums?








Thanks for the compliment, btw


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

































"Unsafe Operation of a Motor Vehicle." BS.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just to break up all the red in this thread:
My sister's:


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

great looking car.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

That Jetta looks awesome.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow jetta looks great! tell her i said hi


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks guys. Will do, Rich.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

wat joo lowrd on?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_wow jetta looks great! tell her i said hi










Stop hittin on his sister.


----------



## RallyPlaya (Apr 13, 2009)

Sisters ride is pretty Sweet Too, your Fam loves Audi and VW... quick question, for your A3 what did you do for your fogs to get that yellow colour, is that lamin x? I Like the look


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*









Yup..one great big VAG family. lol.
Me= Koni coils 
Sister= Neuspeed sport
Fogs are Lamin-x


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## b5quattro (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm new to the forums.. however I've been falling in love with A3's and your car doesn't help since i'm partial to red cars








I made these for you in PS. I actually joined just so I could post them for you. Your car is amazing. If you don't want me editing your images (for personal use) please let me know and I'll stop.. other than that enjoi...









































Sex.... enjoi.. and I take requests..










_Modified by b5quattro at 9:19 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## b5quattro (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: (b5quattro)*


























I color matched ur sticker too










_Modified by b5quattro at 9:24 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That's awesome!


----------



## b5quattro (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

























the midnight blue one is less than perfect but I whipped all three out in 30 minutes so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That made me







all huge. Hahaha. I'm flattered.
The orange and yellow are







and that black rolling one is legitttt!!
Good stuff man.
I'm sure you caught the PS I did of the Laguna Seca blue I did, on the first page, right?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_"Unsafe Operation of a Motor Vehicle." BS.

















my question is.. how'd he fit in the car?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*








He was driving a huge SUV


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

car looks dope man! love all the mods so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*








Meh, it's ok. lol
But thanks for the compliment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 11:59 PM 6/28/2009_


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

well im about to upgrade to one rather soon so i look forward to having a build up thread like this of my own. What suspension and wheel specs are you running if you dont mind me asking. stance is my main thing to have done first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Koni coilovers. 19x8 et44


----------



## Juggy (Nov 22, 2005)

What front lip is that? 



_Modified by Juggy at 1:33 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (Juggy)*

cupra


----------



## A2Tommy (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
And one of me and my woman a few years back, just for good measure










I cant be the only one who actually wants to see more of this?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A2Tommy)*

Love that pic of the car in black. Sick


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah..looks so stealthy!


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_










Hey, random that I cam across this... I was thinking about taking my TV and 360 and doing something like this at a car show coming up... however I dont think there is a power source since its outside and not near a building...
just curious... how did you go about hooking up the tv, xbox, and how long did it run for? I mean did you use just a power inverter? extra batteries?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yup. Power inverter. You need to occasionally shut it off and turn the engine on to make sure your battery doesn't die. I've done this at plenty of events, and my stock battery is still kickin. No plan on replacing it soon either. Haha..but who actually expects a battery to die?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

O hai guise. Hope you didn't forget about me...yet..








Photo credit to my good friend Mikel Tan.


----------



## JasonNJ (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

great pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

wow blue and orange are tits


----------

